# Dual-Port HDMI over Cat5 Wall Plate?



## ckallaos (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I am installing TVs in several classrooms at our church, and would like to be able to locate the BluRay player and PC hookups on a wall plate across the room from where the TV will be installed. I found several HDMI over Cat5 extenders, which would be great, but they are all single-port. 

I don't want the wall plate to do any switching, I just want it to have 2 HDMI ports so I can connect 2 sources and use the TV's input control to switch between the two. I'm not having any luck finding anything. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Chris Kallaos


----------



## Shadowmhs (Sep 12, 2013)

Why not just use 2 of the single port extenders?


----------



## ckallaos (Sep 12, 2013)

Shadowmhs said:


> Why not just use 2 of the single port extenders?


They'll be side-by-side on the wall, and it will look strange. The trustees "suggested" I investigate a more aesthetically pleasing option.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 12, 2013)

I've only seen singles.


----------



## Amiers (Sep 12, 2013)

Well if you go up the stud in to the wall a bit mount the 2 single ports on the stud above the where the wall plate will be then just use a 
Dual HDMI Pigtail Wall Plate Link.


----------



## museav (Sep 13, 2013)

Are you thinking the actual HDMI to UTP/CAT transmitters and receivers would be integrated in a wall plate at both ends or are you thinking RJ45 wall plates with external HDMI to UTP/CAT devices at one or both ends? Most of the passive HDMI over UTP extenders I've seen seem to require dual CAT6 runs per HDMI port and are still somewhat limited in the distances they support while HDMI over UTP/CAT extenders that work over a single cable and/or for longer distances typically have to be powered at one or both ends. If the transmitter and/or receiver have to be powered that might affect the connectivity involved.

There probably are few if any 'dual' HDMI extenders as they would essentially be two separate converter/adapter units. And maybe I'm misunderstanding, but if both the Blu-Ray and computer are portable and going to be connected via a wall plate then why not have one connection and simply switch which of those sources is plugged in or maybe use a simple HDMI switch?


----------



## JohnHartman (Sep 16, 2013)

How far of a cable run will the wall ports be from the TV? maybe you can just run straight HDMI rather that running Cat x range extenders.


----------

